# How WCG compute years are calculated



## alexeft (Jun 27, 2017)

I see in WCG stats that it has run for an equivalent of 1,445,679 years. What are those years equivalent to? Does anyone know?


----------



## infrared (Jun 27, 2017)

I was a little fuzzy myself, found this on the WCG help section:

How is "run time" calculated? 
"Run time" is simply a measurement of how long a volunteer's device spends running World Community Grid tasks. You accumulate run time for running tasks on your device's GPU, CPU, or both. 


If you contribute GPU time, the run time is the actual elapsed time in which the World Community Grid task executes on the GPU. In other words, if the task starts at 10:15am and finishes at 10:19am, you accumulate 4 minutes of run time. 

If you contribute CPU time, the picture is a bit more complicated because CPUs can prioritize different tasks and have multiple cores. Only the time a CPU spends actually executing a World Community Grid task counts toward your run time. As an example, if a quad-core computer runs a World Community Grid task on each core at 75% throttle from 10:15am to 10:19am, then each core will accumulate 3 minutes of run time (75% of 4 minutes). Across all 4 cores, the total run time would therefore be 4 x 3 minutes = 12 minutes.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 27, 2017)

alexeft said:


> 1,445,679 years




1.4 million years !!!???  man, thats a serious contribution...must be several quantum Computers


----------



## alexeft (Jun 27, 2017)

So, one cpu year is one thread (not core as there is hyperthreading) running at 100% for 1 year!



jboydgolfer said:


> 1.4 million years !!!???  man, thats a serious contribution...must be several quantum Computers



Feels nice, doesn't it?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 27, 2017)

Easy. One core running one year is 1 year. 1 core + one thread is two. But there will be a bit of lost time even in a dedicated system since Window/Linus does steal some time/cycles doing their thing in the back ground.

Edit: 1.4 mill is a lot. Nice effort and dedication from your side.
Edit2: Did you join this forum just to tell that you did 1.4 mill run hours? I can't see you in our list of WCG ever active. Any way keep up the good work but keep it to your self.
Edit3: Unless you run under the name of ION then you are not reading your run time correct. With a 5.5 Mill score I would estimate that you did 50 years, tops. The WCG only include the top 5000 points scores....
Edit4: Yes I don't have kids my self and I don't work in diplomacy for reasons clear to all.


----------



## alexeft (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess a threadripper would make for many additional years............... ! Come on AMD, don't be late now!

Not to forget to mention that 1,4 mill years is the whole contribution to WCG from everyone. It is not mine!


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2017)

@alexeft I merged your posts in this thread. Please refrain from double posting- it's against forum rules.

See the guide on editing posts and using the multi-quote tool here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...osts-and-use-the-multi-quote-features.234427/

Thanks!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 28, 2017)

From my experience (limited as it may be) ....my 4790 and my Xeon both generate  anywhere from 7- 10 days for each 24 hour period on average. Of course there are several factors which can increase or decrease those numbers for instance the difficulty of the work unit etc.


----------

